# how I split a hive without having a queen



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

As long as it has eggs or day old larva, they can make a new queen.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a little confused on the topic. Is the parent hive queenless? Then there is no viable eggs to make a queen. If the parent hive has a queen and the colony is nasty then you don't want those genetics anyway. Sooooooooooooooo that means buying a queen or getting one from a friend.


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

My guess, since ghallourim is located in Morocco, they have to work with Africanized bees. Some locales on the face of this world don't give you much of a choice.


----------



## MikeHam (Feb 26, 2015)

Just a friendly niggle: if you live in Africa, you have African bees, not Africanized. That's hardcore beekeeping.

If you split the hive, and make sure they have eggs, the workers will develop a new queen in whatever hive is left queenless.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Use an excluder and move frames of brood above it shaking the bees off the frames before moving them up. The nurse bees will move up to the brood and the queen will be kept below the excluder. What type of bees are you keeping Iberians?


----------



## ghallourim (Mar 16, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> As long as it has eggs or day old larva, they can make a new queen.


can you give me some picture of what eggs and day old larvae look likes


----------



## ghallourim (Mar 16, 2015)

Slow Drone said:


> Use an excluder and move frames of brood above it shaking the bees off the frames before moving them up. The nurse bees will move up to the brood and the queen will be kept below the excluder. What type of bees are you keeping Iberians?


Apis mellifera intermisa This type of bees is very good at collecting nectar and disease-resistant but very aggressive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Splits:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm


----------

